# Starting A New Job Tomorrow



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I can use all of your good thoughts and prayers tomorrow as I start a new job. The last full-time work I did was three years ago as a Certified Kitchen Designer at Home Depot. I left because I got tired of working every Sunday and was the only person in the design center for over three months.
Well Lowes managed to track me down and have sweet talked me into helping them get their design center started in the new store here. You see, there are very few certified kitchen designers in a city this size and they are in high demand as we have a building boom going on. I gave them 5 different deal-breakers (including no work on Sundays) and they agreed to all of them. Besides that, these kids seem to know what they are doing and are pretty nice folks. I just don't want it to interfere with my fishing, floating and ATVing agendas. I hope to work full-time for no more than four months and then maybe go part-time.

There is one side benefit though. Maybe I'll have saved enough bucks up to make the trip to Zion next summer.

So, if you have any questions on Lowes part numbers or other stuff, let me know. It'll be a few weeks though. We begin stocking the store late next week.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Tripp! I hope you can make the Western Region Rally as well.

Randy


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good for you Tripp, will say a prayer for you. I hear good things about Lowe's they are building one here in town should be open next month. They are building it across the street from Home Depot







I don't shop at HD just don't like the place, can't get anyone to help you. I'm looking forward to Lowe's opening hope they are as good as people have told me.

Good luck on the new job, hope it works out for you.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Tripp!
Way to go on the new job, especially on your terms...good for you








Keep saving those paychecks, we'd love to have you join us for the Zion Rally!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats TrippHammer on the new job
Hope your first day is a great one

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new job.

Thor


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Tripp, Best of luck on your new gig with Lowes! As a contractor, I can tell you how refreshing it is to send a customer into a Lowes or HD and actually work with someone who knows what they are doing! Believe me, they are hard to find. Sounds like you will be a huge asset in that new store. Good luck... but don't work _too_ hard







They might not want to let you go!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I know that first days aren't necessarily enough for a first impression but I felt obligated to report back to all of you. Thank all of you







for your best wishes and kind words. The orientation wasn't much different than the one I went through at Agent Orange (the new name I learned) a few years ago. However, I was taken aback when they gave me my schedule for the next month. I have every Saturday and Sunday off







! And they said that I could work as much as I wanted each day between 7a.m. and 6p.m. as we are putting the store together







I also was given one of the plum tasks for the time being...(can't tell or I'd have to k--- you)







The store manager thanked me again for coming on board and told me that I could have off any time I needed for my friend's buffalo hunt beginning on the 31st. I am truly humbled







.
So, will tell you a bit more later. I thought I'd put together and RV parts listing for Lowes that I could share with those wanting it. If you have any special request that you want on it, let me know the description, brand, model and what it's best used for. I'll put together the Part #s and SKUs.
Again, Thanks!
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats Tripp & Good for You!! Sounds like the first day went very well!









Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad to hear things went so well, Tripp!! Can't beat that schedule and the hours, can you?? Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Tripp,
Come to the rally. I have lots and lots and lots of kitchen remodel questions for you.
Congratulations on the new job,

Lou


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and good luck at the new job. my wife is also a CKD, though she has spent the last couple years as a full time mom. she has only worked at small custom kitchen/bath studios for exactly the reasons you mention - no nights, wekends, holidays, etc. we don't have that option now that we live in a small town. We do have a menard's locally, though it will be quite a change from the 6 figure kitchen and $20,000 bathrooms that she had been doing (who in the heck spends that much on a ktichen or bath!! she actually did one kitchen job on a new construction that was over $250,000 just for the kitchen!! it was for a paraplegic person and had to be accessible. she actually took 3rd in the NKBA design contest that year for her work







) maybe we'll run into each other at a rally sometime. I'm sure DW would love to swap stories with you.

scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry I missed wishing you luck on "your first day of school"







but it sounds like you made out VERY well. Hope it still feels as good now that a couple weeks have passed.

Having been the General Contractor for the building of our own custom home 7 yrs ago, I can only tell you how absolutely wonderful our "Carl, the Kitchen Guy" was and how very much we relied on his expertise and "feet on the ground" advice....not to mention incredible creativity at designing and constructing our dream and _within  _ budget. There were lots of design features throughout the rest of the home that we pared down or, at least, didn't add the extras to - figuring - they aren't structural - we can do them later if we find that we really want them. Having watched my parents redesign/rebuild their kitchen, I knew I wanted no part of that...but how to fit it all into our budget ????

Between "Carl, the Kitchen Guy" and Lowes, we got exactly  the kitchen we had hoped for, stayed within a realistic budget, EVERYONE who walks in the house is blown away, and there will never be any remodelling as a classic only improves with age! Talented Kitchen Designers are simply amazing and the ability for us commoners to talk to someone at Lowes who KNOWS what they're doing is - well - priceless.

Just be careful. As WACamper said - they may not let you go!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Tripp! Sounds like a dream job!









I will look forward to meeting you, and hearing all about it, at Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

